# iui injections but have ing sex?



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone just had the same injections as for IUI to grow follicle etc but then just have sex instead of the insemination procedure?


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I haven't as abstained for 3 days before insemination to enable a great sample, then I've had bms day after, I know of some people who have it the day and day after insemination - doing it on the days told by your clinic will double your chances rather than going though all the injections to then not be inseminated.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Liliwen

I'm having this treatment.  My clinic are calling it Ovulation Induction injections.  I had the injections last week and I'm now just about half way through my 2 week wait ... I'll know in 8 days time if it's worked.  My clinic used to offer IUI but they've had to stop it due to the clinic not complying to EU law with regard to handling live sperm.  Or something like that!  So instead of IUI they're giving girls the same injection protocol as with IUI but instead of being basted we're told which days are the best days to have sex.  Are you having this treatment too?

Txx


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm just thinking of my next step.  I have had 2 babies using just clomid and BMS but the clomid isn't working this time.  Just had 2nd cycle with no follicle growth.  I was just wondering (because we know the sperm can get to the egg) if i can have injections to grow a follicle but just have sex on the appropriate days?  I wonder what the % rate of pregnancy is with IUI and IUI medication but having sex instead of insemination?  Good luck in 8 days time! x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, when I did IUI with injectibles a couple of cycles ago, my clinic specifically told me NOT to have bms before the basting because they wanted things to be 'controlled'. At the time I wasn't savvy enough to ask, and - really - it doesn't make any sense, does it?
It just goes to show that every clininc does things differently. Good luck Liliwen.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I was told  by my Cons that having Ovulation Induction Injections (ie IUI without the basting but being told when the best time to have sex) is only a 2-3% less chance of success than IUI.  If you've already had children you know that your body is capable of getting pregnant so if you can make your body ovulate you should stand a good chance of a BFP.  I'm in a different situation, unfortunately.  I ovluate on my own and they don't know why I can't get pregnant, so I'm giving this treatment a go just in case it'll help before moving on to IVF.  

Good luck

Txx


----------

